# Suche günstigen LTE-Tarif



## Redbull0329 (13. Januar 2016)

*Suche günstigen LTE-Tarif*

Hallo zusammen, mein Vertrag läuft im März aus, da mir 500MB 3G inzwischen zu wenig sind. Der neue sollte mindestens 1GB LTE Volumen beinhalten. So um die 100 Freiminuten solltens noch sein, mehr telefoniere ich eh nicht.
 Frei-SMS braucht kein Schwein 

Bin bisher bei Congstar und zahle 9,99€ für meinen Vertrag. Schmerzgrenze für den neuen sind 20€, lieber weniger. Vielleicht gibt es aber auch vernünftige Prepaid-Angebote.

Achja: Ich bin Student und 20 Jahre alt. Ich habe bisher diesen Tarif gefunden, der mit zusagt: https://www.winsim.de/tariffs/winsim-lte-mini-sms-3gb Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## Michilo (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche günstigen LTE-Tarif*

Warum auch immer über Amazon noch um 1 Euro günstiger pro Monat. winSIM LTE Mini SMS 3GB monatlich kündbar: Amazon.de: Elektronik Für Prepaid eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man mit dem 0[SUB]2[/SUB]-Netz klar kommt. Ansonsten gibt es immer hier und da gute Angebote, die dann aber oft nur wenige Tage buchbar sind.


----------



## WaldemarE (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche günstigen LTE-Tarif*

Oder das Vodafone CallYa: Prepaid-LTE mit 50 Mbit/s und mehr Datenvolumen - ComputerBase


----------



## Michilo (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche günstigen LTE-Tarif*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Oder das Vodafone CallYa: Prepaid-LTE mit 50 Mbit/s und mehr Datenvolumen - ComputerBase



Das Paket ist sehr gut für Leute die viel im Vodafone Netz telefonieren. Da der Thread-Ersteller aber wenig telefoniert, halte ich seinen Tarif für Sinnvoller, wenn man mit dem O2-Netz zufrieden ist.


----------



## Maqama (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche günstigen LTE-Tarif*

Ich hole mir nur noch Datentarife, die sind wesentlich günstiger.
SMS Flat braucht eh niemand mehr.

Hier gibts für 6,66€/Monat
3GB LTE 225MBITS im Vodafone Netz

Wie viel die Minute kostet kann ich leider nicht sagen, da müsste man mal beim Support nachfragen.
Bin der Meinung, dass man kein viel besseres Angebot kaum findet.

Ihr Mobilfunktarif - Jetzt Angebot online bestellen auf VERIVOX


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche günstigen LTE-Tarif*

Kann man denn mit solchen Datentarifen auch telefonieren?

Edit: OK hat sich erledigt. Eine SMS kostet wohl 19ct und telefonieren kostet 29ct pro Minute


----------



## Maqama (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche günstigen LTE-Tarif*

Klar kann man telefonieren =D

Da ich kaum telefoniere, ist das ein super Angebot für mich =D


----------



## AAce (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche günstigen LTE-Tarif*

in russland kostet 1GB mobiles datenvolumen 1,50€.
per pre-paid kann man sich 30GB um einmalige 18€ kaufen.
sind ohne vertrag also 0,6€ pro GB.

die preise in deutschland sind eine frechheit.
in frankreich und den niederlanden ist es nämlich ähnlich günstig.

das die ganze mobile infrastruktur in deutschland obendrauf auch noch mit steuergeldern zum großteil finanziert wird sollte vor den gerichtshof.
bei den wucherpreisen absolut inakzeptabel!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche günstigen LTE-Tarif*

https://handyshop.simyo.de/samsung-galaxy-s4-16gb-black-mist-a-schwarz

Bin seit 4 Jahren bei Simyo. Top Kundenservice und super Empfang, sogar dort wo andere Anbieter keinen haben.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche günstigen LTE-Tarif*

Ich brauche kein Handy, ich hab schon eins. Ich suche einen Tarif.

Bitte keine Off-Topic Beiträge, das gilt auch für Newfags. Deutschland ist nicht Russland und das ist auch gut so.

Ich werde den winSIM mal ausprobieren, und wenn der Empfang zu schlecht ist wechsel ich wieder, ist ja monatlich kündbar. Danke für die Ratschläge.


----------

